# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Πρόβλημα κάρτας δικτύου μετά από format !!!!!

## vmanolis

Λοιπόν...
Ενώ ο υπολογιστής (Lenovo M58e) λειτουργούσε κανονικά, είπα να του κάνω format και μια καθαρή εγκατάσταση των XP.
Όμως, υπάρχει το εξής πρόβλημα συνάδελφοι: Η κάρτα δικτύου Ethernet (Marvell Yukon 88E8057) για άγνωστο λόγο και αιτία, δεν παίρνει αυτόματα ΙΡ από το modem, αλλά "παραμένει" στην χαζή ΙΡ 169.254.χχχ.χχχ
Δοκίμασα ξανά από την αρχή setup, αλλά τα ίδια.
Δοκίμασα απεγκατάσταση συσκευής και επανεκίνηση, αλλά την βρήκε, την εγκατέστησε και π΄σαλι τα ίδια!!!
Κάποια ιδέα βρε παιδιά;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν βάλεις καρφωτά IP δουλεύει το δίκτυο;

Αν όχι μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο; Ακόμα και να δείχνει connected μπορεί να μην δουλεύει σωστά (και κατ'επέκταση να μην μπορεί να πάρει IP από DHCP)

----------


## vmanolis

Αρχικά ευχαριστώ για την "γρήγορη" απάντηση.  :: 
Δοκιμασα και με άλλο καλώδιο δικτύου, καθώς και επανεκίνηση τόσο του modem όσο και του switch.  :: 
Στην διαχείρηση συσκευών, η κάρτα Ethernet εμφανίζεται με κίτρινο τρίγωνο και λευκό θαυμαστικό !!!!!
Πάντως αν και δοκίμασα καρφωτή ΙΡ, δεν συνδεόταν στο εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο ούτε έβγαινε internet  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

"Λογικά" δεν πρέπει να φταίει η κάρτα ως υλικό, αφού μεσολάβησε μόνο ένα setup !!!!! ::

----------


## trendy

Δοκίμασε με ένα linux live cd να δεις αν παίζει η κάρτα δικτύου.

----------


## vmanolis

Mesa apo Ubuntu 12.04 live opos vlepo paizei kanonika i karta diktyou !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Apo ERD commander den ksero alla den tin evriske.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχεις αφήσει τον driver που βρίσκουν μόνα τους τα xp ή έχεις δοκιμάσει και αυτούς που δίνει η lenovo;
http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds001709

----------


## vmanolis

> Έχεις αφήσει τον driver που βρίσκουν μόνα τους τα xp ή έχεις δοκιμάσει και αυτούς που δίνει η lenovo;
> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds001709


Τελικά, απλά Googl-αρα την κάρτα δικτύου και κατέβασα από την Marvell τον ανάλογο driver. Δουλεύει μια χαρά !!!!!  ::

----------

